# Anyone supposed to ride the Civil War Century tomorrow?



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

I have signed up to ride the Civil War Century tomorrow. I rode it every year from 2001 to 2006, but have not ridden it in recent years. Assuming that the route is essentially the same as it was in 2001-2006, I have serious concerns about the road conditions tomorrow even if it is not raining. The roads in Northern Baltimore County, where I live, are covered with water, sand, gravel, tree branches and other debris from the significant rains that we have received in the past three days. 

Does anyone have any first-hand knowledge of the road conditions as of yesterday or today? 

I did the 2003 CWC in the rain and am not going to ride tomorrow if it is raining. But, even if the rain has stopped, I am on the fence about riding if the road conditions are not good.

Any observations, thoughts, comments would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

Too late now, but I hope you made the ride. Weather and road conditions were great.


----------

